
Ask HN: What drives you? - Autokrator
Want to know more about how others see the world. Thanks
======
arthur_ooo
I am currently obsessed with financial literacy/illiteracy and the complexity
of the financial system - not just at a large/corporate level, but also for
personal finances and pretty much any aspect of our lives that incorporates
financial products. It's crazy how that complexity blurs the reality of what
is offered to us and makes it extremely hard to make good decisions, and how
much of an overhead it adds to going through everyday life.

It obsesses me, and hence drives a lot of what I read, watch or do on my free
time, hence you could say that it drives me !

------
tmaly
controlling my own destiny at the moment.

